
$1M in student loans. How did that happen? - dr_
http://archive.is/pizi9
======
weliketocode
He makes nearly $225k in Utah and is only paying $1.6k/mo on his loans.

EDIT: I understand that there are many examples of individuals taking on
substantial student debt without the ability to pay it off. However, it's not
clear to me that that is the case for him.

